# Looking for sf artist



## iansales (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm planning a space opera series of short novels, and am looking for someone to do the cover art. Rather than pay, I'd sooner offer a percentage of the books' earnings - which will be higher if you're willing to do interior illos.

Anyone interested, send me a private message with your email and I can send a copy of the first book in the series, so you can decide whether or not you want to be involved.


----------

